# New nepenthes



## paphioboy (Oct 11, 2009)

My dad bought this on my behalf yesterday... Pot is 5 inches diameter for size reference. Guess how much it cost..? 
Nepenthes truncata


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice! $10?


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 11, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> ...Guess how much it cost..?



Based on your location, I would HOPE it was a tiny fraction of the cost of the same species of approximately the same size I purchased this past Summer on eBay - which by the way, has turned out to be a growin' fool!


----------



## delphiguy (Oct 11, 2009)

thats one good nep you've got.... I have a few of them....
Anyways locally it can be had anywhere between 2$-20$


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2009)

Great gift!!! 8US$!!!  Your dad is greeat...


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll guess $12.50 US.
But I would have no problem paying $25-30.
We love these! :drool: :clap:
Carnivorous plants = I.P.M.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad to say that all guesses are wrong!  Actual price = RM20 = US$5..!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 13, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> I'm glad to say that all guesses are wrong!  Actual price = RM20 = US$5..!!!


OMG!!! That's great!


----------

